# Dog Eats Rocks



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Our black labrador "Koda" eats rocks from the yard. He has always done this since he was a puppy, he's now one year old. I'm not talking just pebble size rocks, I'm talking egg size or bigger. He pukes the bigger ones up and passes the smaller rocks. When I clean up dog crap there's always a "clanky" sound hitting the metal shovel. This morning another pile of puked up rocks on the lawn. I don't know what to do to stop this. Any suggestions? He eats plenty of food so hunger isn't the problem. I don't think he is bored because he has my yellow labrador to play with. I have never had a dog that does this.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

As long as he doesn't eat table scraps he'll be fine.


.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I wish I knew. I've got myself a sock-eater. The other day he had a vomit session that lasted about twenty minutes and produced seven socks. He doesn't tear them up at all. Just down the hatch. He's only a few months old so I'm really hoping he grows out of it. As will pretty much all dog problems, my dog's issue is exercise. On the days I'm able to get him out and run him ragged we have no problems because he's too tired to get into any trouble.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

twinkielk15 said:


> I wish I knew. I've got myself a sock-eater. The other day he had a vomit session that lasted about twenty minutes and produced seven socks. He doesn't tear them up at all. Just down the hatch. He's only a few months old so I'm really hoping he grows out of it. As will pretty much all dog problems, my dog's issue is exercise. On the days I'm able to get him out and run him ragged we have no problems because he's too tired to get into any trouble.


Just think though, if he did pass a sock he wouldn't have to slide his butt on the grass to wipe. 

I don't know how my dog hasn't ripped his butthole out with the jagged rocks he passes. :-?:? I mean ooohhh! it's gotta hurt.:shock: This gives the term "rockgut" it's true meaning.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

twinkielk15 said:


> I wish I knew. I've got myself a sock-eater. The other day he had a vomit session that lasted about twenty minutes and produced seven socks. He doesn't tear them up at all. Just down the hatch. He's only a few months old so I'm really hoping he grows out of it. As will pretty much all dog problems, my dog's issue is exercise. On the days I'm able to get him out and run him ragged we have no problems because he's too tired to get into any trouble.


Thats a time bomb. You need to be diligent in having everyone in the family pick there stuff up so the dog doesn't get it. My DD had a sock eating problem for a long time and it cost me close to $3k, after the Vet had to open him up and get him unplugged. Its so hard with kids around too....


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

My silver lab eats rocks too. She has since she was a puppy. She just barely turned a year and within the last couple weeks I've noticed has stopped eating them or picking them up. Every lab I've had, it's taken them a year minimum to "grow up". It's just something they have to do. I think yours will stop eventually


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Gdog, I’ve been shocked that he hasn’t ended up at the vet yet with all the socks he’s eaten. I’ve got five kids eight and younger so it’s definitely a constant battle.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

REminds me of this one, put something on the rocks to make it not taste good, just like bill had to do:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

My lab eats other dogs’ poop. Not her own though (I guess that’d be considered “gross” in her world). 

Dogs... man they are a PITA.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I have used a pepper spray and hot sauce. put it in a spray bottle and coated the gravel / rocky areas. My dog used to chew on outside decorations until I did this to them.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

hunting777 said:


> I have used a pepper spray and hot sauce. put it in a spray bottle and coated the gravel / rocky areas. My dog used to chew on outside decorations until I did this to them.


Yeah...I did the hot sauce routine on my turd eater.....found out he likes Franks Red Hot sauce the best!


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

gdog said:


> Yeah...I did the hot sauce routine on my turd eater.....found out he likes Franks Red Hot sauce the best!


HAHAHA
Hey at least he has good taste...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> My lab eats other dogs' poop. Not her own though (I guess that'd be considered "gross" in her world).
> 
> Dogs... man they are a PITA.


That's fine, at least he doesn't eat table scraps.

.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

gdog said:


> Yeah...I did the hot sauce routine on my turd eater.....found out he likes Franks Red Hot sauce the best!


Frank's Red Hot... I put that **** on everything... even ****


----------

